

Video on YC and the Cloudkick acquisition - polvi
http://vimeo.com/17857506

======
kellysutton
Awesome.

Some suggestions from film student:

\- Obey the rule of thirds.

\- Rather than using a blur filter, use a nice lens.

\- With talking heads, don't have people moving around in the background.

\- Spend a little bit more time working on the lighting.

Other than that, I wish more startups would produce things like this :)

------
btipling
I'm a little blur in the background. Yay. :D

